
The end of capitalism has begun - unicornporn
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/jul/17/postcapitalism-end-of-capitalism-begun
======
clay_the_ripper
Honesty I cannot follow the argument in this article at all. Something about
the sharing economy creating a post capitalist world? Then the author goes on
to talk about Marx for some reason. The whole thing is totally
incomprehensible. Can anyone explain to me what the central premise of the
argument is? Truly a terrible article.

------
mooreds
This is from 2015.

